# SSL Handshake failed

## Catanduva

I'm getting SSL Handshake failed with dwb (webkit-gtk browser) when trying to enter https://internetbanking.caixa.gov.br

In firefox-bin the website works ok.

Re-emerged nss and did a revdep-rebuild to no effect.

----------

